# Ranting thread



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

IMO, one issue with this kind of ranting (which we have seen a lot of these last few days) is that it is politically sterile.

Okay we get it, the G7, the UN security council and the overall moral consensus on what is right and wrong within the western political fields are hypocritical. Plenty of advocates for different causes out there have been complaining for a week: mostly supporters of the Palestinian cause but not only. But then what? What is the long term strategy and what is this complaining supposed to achieve?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Why is this thread in the urban tourist section though?


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

@lolantha thoughts about serpentza?


----------



## lolantha (Jun 5, 2015)

BenjaminBern said:


> @lolantha thoughts about serpentza?


He's basically an uneducated POS who couldn't make it in life, moved to China to work as a bs English teacher despite having no qualifications whatsoever, landed on a Chinese woman because let's be honest, their standards are on the Mariana trench if the guy is white. Now he made a career out of spreading more bs on Youtube because he has no other employability skills. So him living in China and marrying a Chiense mean nothing.


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

^^ i mean i do get a bit of a weird vibe from him and his buddy.
but to say "he couldn't make it in life" seems like a stretch
i think it's totally fair to go against the ccp all day everyday though


----------



## lolantha (Jun 5, 2015)

You get weird vibes because both of them are unedcuated and don't have even basic employability skills. Serpentza even wears a suit which shows his insecurities.

CMilk constantly makes creepy racist comments to his wife and daughter too.

I think pro or anti ccp, I don't trust any of the foreign youtube brigade coming in and out of China.


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

lolantha said:


> You get weird vibes because both of them are unedcuated and don't have even basic employability skills. Serpentza even wears a suit which shows his insecurities.


Don't think so, i don't want to hire serpentza, i don't really care about their employability.
i found weird that they make a whole business out of going against the ccp and china.
Like some westerners also make a business out of being pro ccp/china
otherwise he seems like a cool dude, that other guy never watched his vids


----------



## lolantha (Jun 5, 2015)

BenjaminBern said:


> Don't think so, i don't want to hire serpentza, i don't really care about their employability.
> i found weird that they make a whole business out of going against the ccp and china.
> Like some westerners also make a business out of being pro ccp/china
> otherwise he seems like a cool dude, that other guy never watched his vids


He has to talk about CCP to generate views to his Youtube account otherwise he has no other income. This is why you see him twisting whatever popular topic on the day to give it a China/CCP angle.


----------

